# Senior Wedding Plans



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

*Senior Wedding**

Jacob, age 92, and Rebecca, age 89, living in      Miami, are all excited about their decision to get married.      *




*They go for a stroll to discuss the wedding, and on the way        they pass a drugstore.  Jacob suggests they go        in.**

Jacob addresses the man behind the        counter:

"Are you the owner?"

The        pharmacist answers, "Yes."

Jacob: "We're about to get        married. Do you sell heart medication?"

Pharmacist:        "Of course, we do."

Jacob: "How about medicine for        circulation?"

Pharmacist: "All        kinds."

Jacob: "Medicine for        rheumatism?"

Pharmacist:        "Definitely."

Jacob: "How about        suppositories?"

Pharmacist: "You        bet!"

Jacob: "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis        and Alzheimer's?"

Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety.        The Works."

Jacob: "What about vitamins, sleeping        pills, Geritol, antidotes for Parkinson's        disease?"

Pharmacist:        "Absolutely."

Jacob: "Everything for heartburn and        indigestion?"

Pharmacist: "We sure        do."

Jacob: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers and        canes?"

Pharmacist: "All speeds and        sizes."

Jacob: "Adult        diapers?"

Pharmacist:        "Sure."

Jacob:  "We'd like to use this store as        our Bridal Registry."*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

_That's a beauty Di   :lofl::lofl::lofl:_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2013)

Sounds like a practical couple there ...


----------

